

Show HN: YouTube Audio Player - Navarr
http://www.gtaero.net/ytmusic/?q=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DvW_cPvMJy9U&s=on&psize=m&a=on&loop=on&hd=on

======
ttran4
Cool I find this somewhat useful at work.

